# Ourdoor speaker setup



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all! First, I will preface this with - not sure how to categorize this!, as its not really a prop Q, and not really a music-specific question either. Rather a general speakers set up..

In the past, I've run with a Jambox (company now obsolete, I think - but essentially a mobile BLUETOOTH speaker box with rechargeable battery) for my October music/sound effects needs outside. The unit it not waterproof per se, but has proven to be durable enough (has been dropped a few times) and easy enough to move/bring inside daily, or move to different areas of the yard. Also it has the ability to produce a big and loud sound given its relative small size. 

This year, I want to up my game with the audio. My idea would be two speakers on opposing sides of my yard playing the same signal. To produce a surround-sound effect, sort of. However, I'm lost with what exactly to explore. Here are my thoughts (I'm sort of tech-challenged, but learning):

- Ultimately I'd love TWO Bluetooth-enabled speakers - connected to the same signal that is - that are rechargeable (no power chord needed). but apparently Bluetooth is a single connection signal, which means it'll connect to only one speaker only at a time (unlike a wifi signal), so I can't have two Jambox-type units going at once. 

- Wifi-enabled speakers DO allow for multiple speakers connected to the same source to be going at once, but I can't find any power chord-less speakers. 

We have Sonos speakers inside for the TV room and they are fantastic - but run on the wifi setup, which means they'd still need to be connected to power as well (This is ultimately not a problem, just more chords out in the yard come October). Sonos also currently doesn't make an "outdoor" speaker and I'd be nervous putting such a pricey product outside and get hit by an unexpected rain shower.

So long story short...... how to you do sound outside in October?? (or other times of the year!)

Thanks!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

There are in fact bluetooth speakers that operate in a pair, left and right channel. I have a pair made by Jam.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

J-Man said:


> There are in fact bluetooth speakers that operate in a pair, left and right channel. I have a pair made by Jam.


Thanks! I'm browsing their site now. Do you have the Double Chill speaker(s)? Do you think two would cover a large outdoor area?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a pair of ION block rockers that pair to each other. (you'd pair one to the other speaker, then one to your phone/source) Used to be perfect for my yard, one in front, one in back. After our house expansion though, that distance is too great for bluetooth, so I run them individually. 

Could have sworn I saw a 4 pack of wireless/chargeable speakers at a greater image location around the same time.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

nbad311 said:


> Thanks! I'm browsing their site now. Do you have the Double Chill speaker(s)? Do you think two would cover a large outdoor area?


The pair I have are the small round ones, great in the house but definitely not suited for outdoor.


----------



## Jaurhead (Dec 6, 2018)

I have personally purchased from Outdoor Tech and have really loved their Big Turtle Shell speaker for casual music listening while working indoors and out. They are super rugged and waterproof, which is nice, but they come at a higher price tag. They can only pair up to 15ft apart, though. 

https://www.outdoortechnology.com/collections/speakers/products/turtle-shell-two-pack?variant=35123828174

A quick search on Amazon returned these less expensive ones. They are water-resistant and can pair up to 100ft apart (so it says).

https://www.amazon.com/AOMAIS-Bluetooth-Speakers-Wireless-Waterproof/dp/B07JP48M9K

Don't buy into the "superb deep bass" gimmick. They _might_ have some oomph in a smaller indoor space, but outdoors, they won't have any low end. Hopefully you're just looking to have ambient audio rather than a heavily-orchestrated soundtrack.


----------



## Stereo (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a very similar Sonos /Bluetooth speaker desire that you mention. A friend recommended AmpMe as a possible solution to allow me to play to multiple BT speakers as well as my Sonos. I have not tried it but may be worth investigating. If I find out more when I tackle it I will update you.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Like J-man, we have the little Blue-tooth Jam speakers that can be used either as separate speakers or paired. They're small, and certainly not a speaker that would work with an overall yard ambiance approach, but they're great fun for a single prop needing a specific sound. 

We have a single speaker in our cauldron creep for his bubbling and fire noises. It works great because it's not enough to drown out the overall sound track to the haunt, but as you walk by him, you distinctly hear the fire crackling and the cauldron bubbling. And best of all, it's battery lasts just slightly over four hours, which is the length of our Halloween night. So, that's one soundtrack that's not taking up anymore wired electricity.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Not sure if they are big enough, but the Ultimate Ears company make water proof bluetooth speakers that pair via a phone app, You can actually pair more than 2. Google search UE BOOM and you will see the lineup. 

I thought I saw a company selling outdoor yard speakers that looked like rocks. Not sure if any good though . If I remember where I will post.


----------



## billymeade (Oct 20, 2012)

I use the Ryobi outdoor speakers for this - you can hook up to 5. I have 4, one in each corner, then one (the main one) by the front door as the controller. Works really well, though depending on your yard, might not be loud enough.


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

I have multiple sounds zones, so think may not work best for you. 

I use Pyle outdoor/waterproof speakers. 30 or 40 bucks a pair. They stay outside in the elements for a month or longer. Only have had one in three years go dead on me. 





Amazon.com: Dual Waterproof Outdoor Speaker System - 3.5 Inch Pair of Weatherproof Wall/Ceiling Mounted Speakers w/Heavy Duty Grill, Universal Mount - for Use in The Pool, Patio, Indoor - Pyle PDWR30B (Black): Home Audio & Theater


Amazon.com: Dual Waterproof Outdoor Speaker System - 3.5 Inch Pair of Weatherproof Wall/Ceiling Mounted Speakers w/Heavy Duty Grill, Universal Mount - for Use in The Pool, Patio, Indoor - Pyle PDWR30B (Black): Home Audio & Theater



www.amazon.com





I run them on individual 120w amps which play looping tracks on USB. I put the amps indoors or at least protected from elements (on the porch). I run some wire long distances. 





Amazon.com: Home Audio Power Amplifier System - 2x120W Dual Channel Theater Power Stereo Receiver Box, Surround Sound w/ USB, RCA, AUX, LED, Remote, 12V Adapter - For Speaker, iPhone - Pyle PCAU46A: Home Audio & Theater


Amazon.com: Home Audio Power Amplifier System - 2x120W Dual Channel Theater Power Stereo Receiver Box, Surround Sound w/ USB, RCA, AUX, LED, Remote, 12V Adapter - For Speaker, iPhone - Pyle PCAU46A: Home Audio & Theater



www.amazon.com


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I was looking at getting some of those ION speakers they have at Sams Club just for my lightning simulator...I like the large woofer on them because I want a somewhat large sound. I have heard mix reviews on how loud they actually get though. Waterproof would be ideal, but I don't know if that is an option.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have purchased ONE JBL Xtreme 2 waterproof (so they claim) portable speaker.... has blue ooth capability, and you can connect two (via blue tooth) with a JBL app (I believe/was told, but haven't tried since I only have one right now). Ultimately I wanted two, but it was sorta pricey and I wanted to give it some test runs at home as a solo unit. So far, pretty great. I'm not going to purposely get it wet, but it seems sturdy and all electrical input areas are seemingly securely covered with waterproof plugs and such. It's sturdy but portable.. would have no problem leaving it outside in some light elements. Heavy bass and clear sound, with songs or sounds. Long lasting battery. Probably going to spend the dough for a second and have this be my sounds setup for the front yard



https://www.amazon.com/JBL-Portable-Waterproof-Wireless-Bluetooth/dp/B07CVPZJTV


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

(and JBL has a portable speaker, more of a boombox, even bigger, but, not growing money trees over here unfortunately! https://www.amazon.com/JBL-Boombox-Portable-Bluetooth-Waterproof/dp/B0759DKJVT/ref=sxin_3_ac_d_pm?ac_md=5-3-QWJvdmUgJDQwMA==-ac_d_pm&keywords=jbl+portable+speaker&pd_rd_i=B0759DKJVT&pd_rd_r=5fc2a724-c8d3-4035-b76b-a33eec4cd389&pd_rd_w=G6jZu&pd_rd_wg=URvpZ&pf_rd_p=64aaff2e-3b89-4fee-a107-2469ecbc5733&pf_rd_r=VMH374NPRJTHJBQ0DFER&qid=1564971350&s=electronics )


----------

